# Day at work



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Well besides the fact we were REALLY busy (For those of you who dont know I work at Walmart worked in Electronics for 2yrs, Pets for 1 and now in Sporting Goods for almost a year. I volunteer in Pets when needed and help keep the tanks clean) I decided to help out in pets. I had two customers extremely irritate me. I was mostly stocking and cleaning up because it was too busy to scrub the tanks. I walked upon the other pet associate about to scoop fish for this guy. He said he wanted an algae eater and was wondering if the betta would eat it, I immediately butted in...
Me: what size tank is it?
Him: oh about a gallon or so
Me: I respond quickly you do NOT want to get an algae eater for that. They grow to this big (showed about 2 feet) 
Him: No they dont they grow to the size of the tank
Me:um no they dont they grow no matter what
Him: no they grow to the size of the tank
Me: they may eventually stop growing in length but basically their insides dont stop growing and they become deformed. There have been fish kept in bowls that their spine actually bent. (for dramatic effect, didnt one of you have a story about that?)
Him: oh well its growing algae, I bought a plant from up north and it didnt last and Im having problems with it.
Me: What kind of water city water?
Him: no well water, I use Aqua safe and it keeps it in check or it grows slower
Methinking ok um ) Is it in direct sunlight?
Him: no, I'll just get a snail

That was the first irritating customer.
Second one went like this the kid wants the big white with orange spot on head comet that is at least 8 inches long in the bottom tank. I offer my help they accept and tell me they want that one. I ask what size tank they have because I only recommend the fish in the bottom tank to people with ponds or very large tanks. They reply its about the size of these (pointing to the one tank the average walmart sized holding tanks, which by the way are around 8G) I told them they should not get the fish as that is too small but it is up to them, then they offered they have two algae eaters, two catfish and another goldfish the same size in the tank. I told them again they poop a lot and can grow huge. They then proceed to say they clean the tank a lot (which is probably all the water once a month ) Then the guy was like well I might be getting a bigger tank from so and so (which is probably a whole whopping 10 or 15G because I am assuming they have a mini bow since that is the size of the holding tanks) ARG I was fuming. I told them its up to you but I strongly advise against. Then they try to get the brat to get a smaller GF but then I tell them the bigger will harass it. So they make me bag the big one. Then they go on to complain that the 99 cent feeder they bought is huge and turned from gold to white, so I had to explain that process to them too. They say well it shouldnt have grown it was a "beginner fish" UH So I wanted to die, after those two worthless customers I said screw it and went back to my own department. poor beautiful fish.... most people listen to me. Stupid brat, all cause she promised to be good for the weekend. 
That is why my friends I transferred from pets, I couldnt take it any more. About all I can stand now is cleaning the tanks one day a week for 8 hrs. 
ARG!!!!!!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Awww...that sucks...I know how it feels too. One time I told a teenager and her mom that the black moor they were buying to put in a bowl to replace one that had already died, would just die again. Of course THAT didn't work. But the other day I got someone to buy their fish at Petland instead of Walmart (the walmart here is really bad...there are always dead fish in the tank and there is usually some kind of disease in all the tanks too. The Petland is really good.) So that was one little victory lol.


----------

